# I want this one!



## Suec04 (9 January 2014)

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/quality-safe-friendly-cob/Horses/317283


but he is a whole hh too small :-( . I am 5ft9 and over 16 st but he would probably be ok for my 5ft5, 12 st daughter. 

ever since I  started riding I wanted to own a show cob but came to the conclusion that they were way out of my price range so have set my heart on a hairy traditional instead but then I saw this ad and fell completely in love! not like me at all as I am very much a head over heart person when it comes to buying horses. anyone else fallen for a totally unsuitable mount just by the picture alone?

can you lovely posters please do one of the following:

1. Put blocks on his shoes and shower him in Miracle Gro 
2. Buy him so he is off my radar
3. Pick holes in the ad making him even more unsuitable for a pair or nervous/novice riders 

Meanwhile I am going to stamp my feet, cross my arms and sulk in the manner of a 5 yr old! 

thank you x


----------



## twiggy2 (9 January 2014)

that is a lot of money when sold from the field


----------



## PaddyMonty (9 January 2014)

2k for a 17yo sold from field in middle of winter. Yeah right!
Having read your previous post you do NOT want a horse sold from field as its always a huge gamble.
Find something that is in full work and fit. That way you know what you are buying.
Does that help the decision making process?


----------



## hnmisty (9 January 2014)

I agree with the others- £2k from the field for a 17 y/o is a LOT. I also would recommend you go for something that is currently in work, as PaddyMonty has said sold from the field is a gamble. It could come right, it could be a disaster- but you want to make sure your first horse is just right 

(He does look lovely. Oogle the photos for a little bit longer and then click the little "x" in the top right hand corner of your screen and keep looking )


----------



## webble (9 January 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			2k for a 17yo sold from field in middle of winter. Yeah right!
Having read your previous post you do NOT want a horse sold from field as its always a huge gamble.
Find something that is in full work and fit. That way you know what you are buying.
Does that help the decision making process?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. BAd idea


----------



## dixie (9 January 2014)

Also, why isnt the owner allowed to ride him by her/his family - maybe its a nutter !!
The photos are also in the summer, he might look like a monster in his winter woollies.  Afraid you need to keep looking !


----------



## ester (9 January 2014)

dixie said:



			Also, why isnt the owner allowed to ride him by her/his family - maybe its a nutter !!
The photos are also in the summer, he might look like a monster in his winter woollies.  Afraid you need to keep looking !
		
Click to expand...

'family commitments do not allow me to ride him' = I'm busy with my kids etc  not that her family say no!


----------



## Suec04 (9 January 2014)

Thanks Guys. i was so besotted with the pictures i hadn't spotted the 'Sold from the field' bit!! I wasn't sure about the price but because he came with tack i thought it might be a fair price but obviously not from the field. 

Phew!! i will hit the little x now and keep looking

thank you x


----------



## hnmisty (9 January 2014)

Suec04 said:



			anyone else fallen for a totally unsuitable mount just by the picture alone?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I my third year of university (read: three years into horse window shopping ) and I found a coloured (love coloureds, all the ones I've ridden have been awesome!) who was drop dead gorgeous in the photos and a bargain/"bargain" because he needed bringing back into work. I was a poor student, and there's no way I could have afforded to have one during my degree, time-wise or money-wise.

Undeterred by reality (and encouraged by my online horsey friends) I came up with all sorts of harebrained schemes and pestering my mum (given I hadn't even passed my test yet, let alone had a car!). In the end my dad told me I was stressing my mum out by being so persistent and I gave up haha.

Looking back I realise it was utter madness and would never have worked!


----------



## Suec04 (9 January 2014)

hnmisty. thank god it's not just me...

just out of curiosity though, had everything else about 'my horse' been right, what sort of price should he have been going for, considering his age, winter and not in work? im not very good at the money side of horse buying :/


----------



## be positive (9 January 2014)

Suec04 said:



 hnmisty. thank god it's not just me...

just out of curiosity though, had everything else about 'my horse' been right, what sort of price should he have been going for, considering his age, winter and not in work? im not very good at the money side of horse buying :/
		
Click to expand...

I think the price would be fair, as long as the tack is decent and fits, it is the fact he is sold from the field that would bring it right down it suggests that potential purchasers will not be able to try him, something that a sensible buyer would want to do, especially as he is aimed at the more novice rider. 
They may be struggling to find time to get him up and fit to sell but it would only take a few short rides and probably a good groom to present him as ready to go, even if he is not that fit, which would increase  the chance of him finding a good home and speed up the process. If they really love him they would find the time to do right by him and spend a little time or money on him before trying to sell.


----------



## Suec04 (9 January 2014)

of course....I hadn't thought about not being able to try him. we would definitely want to do that. Thank you be positive


----------



## louiselowe (11 January 2014)

Hope you find the one


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 January 2014)

88231 Horsequest, big strong type.


----------



## Suec04 (11 January 2014)

He is perfect......just too expensive


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 January 2014)

Suec04 said:



			He is perfect......just too expensive  

Click to expand...

Worth a barter he may not be sold, as described, sound or just darn ugly.  If you don't ask you don't find out !

The best competition horse I have ever had was marketed at 18k in 2004 I bought him for 9k with Jaguar bespoke tack and he took me to HOY's.  Never say never !


----------



## Suec04 (12 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Worth a barter he may not be sold, as described, sound or just darn ugly.  If you don't ask you don't find out !

The best competition horse I have ever had was marketed at 18k in 2004 I bought him for 9k with Jaguar bespoke tack and he took me to HOY's.  Never say never !
		
Click to expand...

I would feel really uncomfortable offering my limited budget of £2500 max! wouldn't I be deemed one of those dreaded 'timewasters' that all the ads bang on about? :/ and as for 'darn ugly'  Haha!!  noooo - he is sooo cute


----------



## Suec04 (12 January 2014)

too late  anyway, AA, as he has been sold. I just checked out their website and he went only a few days ago


----------



## Suec04 (12 January 2014)

louiselowe said:



			Hope you find the one
		
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## Goldenstar (12 January 2014)

I think he looks sweet .
If his character is good and he is as described  and you are able to arrange to see him in tack at the viewing and they provide someone to get on him £1000.
However I don't know how to get him to him to grow , sorry.


----------

